# Rambo the man



## JR. (Dec 10, 2015)

I've been on here for many years years!  I've have ordered from many good guys some not so good....  When I need something quick and good  RAMBO Comes thru every time! And speed you ask...  How's 72 hrs sound??? The goods are on the money!  Fuckn love this guy!  Thanks again!!! 


Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## JR. (Feb 18, 2016)

JR. said:


> I've been on here for many years years!  I've have ordered from many good guys some not so good....  When I need something quick and good  RAMBO Comes thru every time! And speed you ask...  How's 72 hrs sound??? The goods are on the money!  Fuckn love this guy!  Thanks again!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


I'm still getting great service from this guy.. Seriously.. 72 hr turnaround time   check him out if your in need of anything! 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks alot JR, I appreciate the positive feedback. You're a great guy to deal with.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Damn that's fast. What's he sending he packages out on drones?


----------

